# Planning on getting a new cage, suggestions?



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

So, I'm saving up for a new cage. My mom gave me $100 as a birthday present and that was very generous of her, and since I don't have anything I want to spend it on, why not on my babies? 

They're currently in the All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home. 

Anyway I was looking at these;
Super Pet My First Home Multi-Floor Ferret Home

All Living Things Luxury Ferret Pet Home 

TopDawg Pet Supply Marchioro Cage Ferretville Sara 82 C3 3 - story













Does anyone have these? and if so are they worth it?

Any other suggestions would be loved too. :3 

Thank you all everyone.


----------



## braggalot01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the Super Pet multilevel ferret cage. I like it for the most part. It comes with wheels so it is easy to move around. 3 doors so you can always access your rats easy (2 doors in front and one on top). There is plenty of room to be able to put hammocks, a wheel, a litter box, and other toys. The one thing I don't like about it is the platforms. I wish they were more sturdy. They are a tad flimsy, not sure how I would like the cage if it was for a ferret, but works great for my 4 girls. Just make sure you do not put babies in that cage because it have 1" spacing, so they would slide right out. But the spacing is fine for normal sized adults.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Aw thanks so much for replying. c: 

I have three males and I think they're too big to slip out of 1" bar spacing, well my oldest male is fully grown so I know he'd be safely contained in anything for the most part. 

I just want a big cage to add lots of ropes, ladders, and loads of hammocks to keep them busy.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Is 100 the most you can spend? I think the martins 695 powdercoated is an amazing cage for a few rats. It has a nice large footprint, rat safe mesh flooring, large doors, is small enough to fit in the shower or carry outside for deep cleans, has lots of shelf space, etc. If I had three rats, that's the cage I'd most likely use.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

100 isn't the most I can spend, it's all I have at the moment. So obviously I'd be more than willing to save up for the biggest cage possible.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

the 695 is a big cage, like 5 or 6 rats big... it's a fantastic cage, but its size makes it difficult to clean as it doesn't fit very nicely in conventional showers and bathtubs. bit of overkill for 3 males, unless you're planning to get more. if you have the extra money and floorspace for it, go for it.

the 680 or 85 is a good size for 3 if they get adequate "out" time... same footprint as the 695, just less tall. i have two in it and would feel comfortable adding a third, considering most of their time in the cage is just squash in the hammock and sleep time. they get the bed to play on during the day


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

??? I have a normal tub and it fits just fine. It has the same footprint as the 680 anyway, so if it won't fit that it won't fit the 680 either.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I honestly don't plan on getting anymore monkeys. Three is the limit for right now as I can't see myself being responsible enough for more. 


They're like toddlers, jumping, energetic toddlers.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

really? my 680 doesn't fit in my tub unless i flip it sideways, and with the extra height on the 695 it wouldn't fit at all xD my tub is on the small side though.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I know mine fits the way you are talking about, but you don't have to lay it on its side, you can also turn it to the side but let it stand upright. The tub just has to be 18 inches wide and at least 30 inches long.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine does not fit either, I have to put it sideways also.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be wary about using that Marchioro cage honestly, what with the plastic bottom and plastic...well, almost everything. I had my two girls in this cage:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997










And they chewed a big enough hole in the bottom edge to get out one evening while I was sleeping. Petsmart was nice enough to give me my money back, but in retrospect I shouldn't have expected them to not chew through plastic. I echo the Martin recommendation, you really can't get a better cage for the money.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I already have that cage, and my boys haven't figured they could chew through the plastic, or they just don't care too. 

They'd much rather chew through the hammocks I knitted them instead. :3


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I got the Petco Rat Manor and I like it. It hold 3 males max.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have the Super Pet My First Home Multi-Floor Ferret Home. I like it for its spaciousness (holds 4 males max). I did get it for about $40 from a local exotic pet shop, as it's $100+ new. The only issue is that the levels have a recessed area where urine gets trapped. I frequently have to wipe the urine out because it gets caught. Plenty of space to put hammocks, pods, etc though and if you can find it used, it's a good cage.


----------

